
Venezuela drops US dollar, will use euro for international transactions - ElectronShak
https://www.rt.com/news/441448-venezuela-drops-dollar-currency/
======
runciblespoon
I predict they'll be a regime change in Venezuela real soon .

------
fgonzag
the US govt is about to find evidence of WMDs just like in Iraq.

